# Cannondale M 900 Neuaufbau-Thread



## Jbnk03 (1. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Biker!

Ich möchte hier gerne mal mein Langzeitprojekt vorstellen.

Grundlage des Ganzen ist mein Cannondale M 900 Rahmen von 1996.
Ich habe ihn entlacken lassen und nun auf Hochglanz poliert.

So sah das Bike vorher aus:






So sieht der Rahmen nun aus:





Bei diesem Bike möchte ich auf jedes Detail achten, von der farbigen Schraube bis zur farbigen Endkappe 

Das Farbkonzept soll Carbon, Grün, Silber und auch schwarz (geht ja nicht wirklich ohne..) enthalten.
Im Vordergrund stehen Optik und möglichst geringes Gewicht. Ich wiege nicht viel, daher gibt es keine Probleme bezüglich Gewichtsbeschränkungen.

Da ich bei einigen Dingen nicht sicher bin, höre ich mir gerne Vorschläge an, bzw. benötge eventuell Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung.

Diese Parts stehen bereits fest (bereits vorhandene Teile sind grün markiert):
- Gabel Pro Carbon Starrgabel 
- Steuersatz Mortop HS65 silber clean
- Lenker FSA K-Force Carbon Team Grün
- Vorbau FSA OS-99 CSI Carbon Team Grün 
- Sattelstütze FSA K-Force Carbon Team Grün
- Kurbel FSA K-Force Carbon Team Grün (sofern mein Lieferant die nochmal anbietet)
- Schaltung Shimano XTR
- Schaltrollen TISO grün
- Bremse KCNC VB6 (grün oder silber, eventuell schwarz???)
- Naben Carbon Ti X-Hub MTB 28/28 Loch grün
- Schnellspanner Carbon Ti X-Lock Special grün
- Pedale KCNC grün
- Sattelklemme KCNC SC-11 silber

Kleinteile:
- Aheadkappe KCNC grün
- Spacer FSA Polycarbonat transparent grün
- Ventilkappen KCNC grün
- Schrauben (für Flaschenhalter, Schalthebelschellen, Schaltbegrenzung, usw.)
- Enkappen für Schalt- und Bremszüge Jagwire grün

Was noch offen ist:
- Lenkergriffe (Ich denke an UMF Jelly in transparent oder grau, bitte um Alternativen)
- Zughüllen (Ich hätte gerne die Jagwire Hüllen in chrom-silber, werden nicht mehr hergestellt. Falls ich keine mehr bekomme brauche ich Alternativen. Oder auch die Hüllen in grün? Alternativen?)
- Felgen (Möglichst leichte V-Brake-Felgen, bitte um Vorschläge!!!)
- Speichen (Auch bitte ich um Vorschläge, auch bezgl. der Farbe!)
- Sattel (Noch keine Ahnung, da er auch möglichst grün sein sollte und dazu leicht, bitte um Vorschläge!)
- Reifen (Werde ich wohl meine Conti Race King Supersonic behalten. Da stört vielleicht der gelbe Conti-Schriftzug?!)

Es werden möglicherweise nicht alle Grüntöne zueinander passen, das stört mich nicht. Beim Bike eines Freundes ist es auch so und es sorgt für Abwechselung...

Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse und Eure Mithilfe


----------



## Light-Fahrer (5. März 2013)

ohne mir Feinde machen zu wollen, bin ich der Meinung, das die combi zwischen Hochglanz/ Carbonstruktur und der Farbe "Grün" zum polierten Rahmen optisch überhaupt nicht ineinander passen. 

Da die Optik im Vordergrund steht, wie wäre es mit Titan parts?

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau wünsche ich dir dennoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (5. März 2013)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. Das ist vermutlich Geschmacksache. Ich habe die vorhandenen Parts zusammen gebaut und finde es sieht super aus, vermutlich muss man dafür grün so sehr mögen wie ich. 

Welche Teile sollten deiner Meinung nach aus Titan sein?


----------



## Light-Fahrer (5. März 2013)

wie wäre es hiermit :

http://www.falkenjagd-bikes.com/sattelstuetze.html

Bleib doch lieber bei Hochglanz/ Schwarz...


----------



## Jbnk03 (5. März 2013)

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt langweilig...und schwarz ist mir auf Dauer zu öde, hab ich an so vielen Bikes. Es soll mal wirklich was anderes werden. 

Ausserdem: Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze wurden schon für teures geld angeschafft, das muss jetzt ohnehin so bleiben 

Danke Dir trotzdem!

P.S.: In ein paar Tagen kommen Steuersatz und Sattelklemme, dann gibts neue Bilder vom ersten Zusammenbau der vorhandenen Teile.


----------



## Jbnk03 (13. März 2013)

So, nun sind die bisher vorhandenen Teile angebaut:


----------



## KaiGreene (13. März 2013)

Sieht spitze aus bis jetzt


----------



## Jbnk03 (14. März 2013)

Und hier die Unterbodenbeleuchtung 




 @KaiGreene: Danke! Aus deinem Usernamen lese ich, du bist auch Grün-Fan?


----------



## KaiGreene (14. März 2013)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> @KaiGreene: Danke! Aus deinem Usernamen lese ich, du bist auch Grün-Fan?



google mal nach Kai Greene...


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2013)

Bin gespannt, wie sich dein Bike entwickelt.
Super Polierjob!!!


----------



## Jbnk03 (16. März 2013)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie sich dein Bike entwickelt.
> Super Polierjob!!!


Vielen Dank! Naja, eigentlich bin ich noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden. Aus der Nähe sieht man ganz feine Kratzer, so kam der Rahmen vom Entlacken. 
So sahen die Rohre nach der Fertigung wohl aus.

Mal sehen ob ich noch weiter poliere, der Rest dauert aus finanziellen Gründen sowieso noch etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (1. Dezember 2013)

wie sieht's denn aus mit deinem aufbau? gibt's neuigkeiten?


----------



## Jbnk03 (14. Januar 2015)

Mangels Zeit, Geld und Teilen, habe ich bisher das hier zusammengebaut:


----------



## ceo (14. Januar 2015)

sieht vielversprechend aus - schnell und leicht. wo machst hinten 'ne scheibenbremse fest? adapter oder was anschweissen?


----------



## Jbnk03 (14. Januar 2015)

Das ist ein Problem. Keine Disc-Aufnahme vorhanden. V-Brake geht aufgrund der Felgenbreite nicht. Also erstmal nur vorne...
Bis ich meinen ursprünglichen Plan finanziell umsetzen kann, werd ich das wohl als "Sonntags-durch-die-Gegend-rollen" Rad
benutzen^^
Ist ja auch eher so ein Showprojekt mit der Rahmenbeleuchtung und den selbstgebauten Laufrädern. So ist es nicht geländetauglich


----------

